# Unknown tree frog



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

He came in with a shipment of Suriname Clown Tree Frogs, anyone know what he is? I'm guessing some type of Hyperolius?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, probably east african, tanzanian.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty sure you are right.....looks like a reed. Maybe marmoratus or argus. I know that they are quite variable. I think stem is spot on, most of the reeds are exported from Tanzania. Beautiful frog though.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Pretty sure you are right.....looks like a reed. Maybe marmoratus or argus. I know that they are quite variable. I think stem is spot on, most of the reeds are exported from Tanzania. Beautiful frog though.


It may be a whacked out punticulatus, or closely allied species, or "morph", Hyperolids are really hard.... Cool-looking frog. It should have come in with similarily marked frogs? Why did it come in with a South american set of frogs? Is this to a petshop or something? Thanks, JVK


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Hope they are not trying to pass this off as a 'Giraffe' clown frog from Suriname!.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It was from an importers warehouse. They just had a shipment of arrow reed frogs from Tanzania, but he was somehow mixed in with the Suriname clown tree frogs.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

It's a Hyperolius puncticulatus some have wild looking patterns.
Here a couple of Hyperolius puncticulatus that look similar.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

beautiful looking frogs. I love all of the variation in Hyperolius.


----------

